# Roo or Hen??



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Have 3 Silkies that are about a little over 2 weeks old, maybe 3. One is bigger than all the others and is kinda bossy. I know Silkies are the hardest to sex, but I just want your guys opinion. Do you think a roo or hen??


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Anyone??


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Cute as a button, but just can't tell.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Cute as a button, but just can't tell.


Thank you


----------



## jane_ames (May 17, 2013)

I think the first 2 might be female and the last one a male??


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

jane_ames said:


> I think the first 2 might be female and the last one a male??


It's all the same chick, but thanks for trying  lol


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I have two that are about 6 weeks old I and couldn't even try to guess what they are. One is bigger than the other. I have been able to gender out my other 3 breeds but the silkies are a total mystery!


----------



## jane_ames (May 17, 2013)

Lol then it looks more like a female to me.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> I have two that are about 6 weeks old I and couldn't even try to guess what they are. One is bigger than the other. I have been able to gender out my other 3 breeds but the silkies are a total mystery!


Ya same here. That's the only bad thing about Silkies  But I still love 'em!!  yours are adorable by the way!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I say pullet as well.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> I say pullet as well.


Really? He's the one in my profile pic too, see how much bigger he/she is. And he/she is kinda bossy. Is that anything to do with being a rooster or no??


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Reinerchick said:


> Really? He's the one in my profile pic too, see how much bigger he/she is. And he/she is kinda bossy. Is that anything to do with being a rooster or no??


Not necessarily. I have some large bossy girls as well. Only time will tell!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Not necessarily. I have some large bossy girls as well. Only time will tell!


Ok, cool! Thank you!


----------

